# fbsplash--> "intelfb: Cannot reserve FB region"...

## cgmd

Hi, all...

I am trying to install fbsplash on a Thinkpad X60s (Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller). My Linux kernel is 2.6.23-r3. I installed uvesafb following the instructions of Spock, and I used the Gentoo Wiki How-To as a reference for setting up fbsplash. Currently my bootloader has the following Grub entry:

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux-2.6.23-r3-Splash

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r3-Splash root=/dev/sda3 splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2007.0 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 fbcon=scrollback:128K

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768

```

After many changes in kernel options as well as changes in Grub wording, I only get a display top banner reading "Gentoo Linux 2007.0", but no splash image, or progress bar. At the beginning of boot, I do see the following problem:

```
Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.

intelfb: Cannot reserve FB region.
```

I'm not what next to try... i.e. whether this is a hardware, a BIOS, a kernel or a bootloader problem.  :Sad: 

Does anyone, more knowledgeable than I, have a suggestion?

If so, I could really use some help with this!

Thanks!

----------

## anton_kg

I manged to make it work with T43 and 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller.

First, I tried uvesafb. I also followed instructions from Spock and got it with a proper splash and progressbar.

However, hibernate(tuxonice) function didn't work forcing my laptop to hang.

So I disabled uvesa and tried vesa/intelfb drivers.

Here is my final settings:

```
# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_FB_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FB_INTEL_I2C=y
```

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.23-tuxonice-r6 root=/dev/sda7 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 vga=791 video=intelfb:mode=1024x768-32@75,accel,hwcursor,vram=8 libata.atapi_enabled=1 hda=noprobe hdc=noprobe acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode resume=file:/dev/sda7:0x34028
```

Now everything works as expected although the error message  "Cannot reserve FB region" is still there.

If you'll still have a problem enable intel_debug and check dmesg file for details.

Hope it'll help you to fix the problem.

----------

## write2prasadk

hi cgmd and anton_kg,

me too have the same problem with tuxonice-2.6.25-r4, im using uvesafb, eventhough the fbsplash is working fine 

there is some delay in bootup due to this error message.

if you got some way to remove the error 'intelfb: cannot reserve fb region', please reply

----------

